# Ebony Horse Club inner London closing...



## pootleperkin (19 February 2015)

This is a real shame:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...bles-to-make-way-for-skate-park-10049241.html

Does anyone know folk of influence down there to try and stop this or can put some high profile people in touch, for example Martin Clunes? I don't have a problem with urban parks and the like, but it seems there are many of them in London, while the Ebony riding school is unique and allows many people to access horses who wouldn't be able to otherwise. Where are Comic / Sport relief when you need them!


----------



## lucemoose (19 February 2015)

This isnt Ebony, this is a different stables


----------



## fatpiggy (19 February 2015)

lucemoose said:



			This isnt Ebony, this is a different stables
		
Click to expand...

Still a real shame though.  Riding for everybody, of all ages, and disabled too of course as opposed to skateboards and BMX which is predominantly male dominated and hardly suitable for someone with cerebral palsy or whatever.

It always bugs me too when they go on about wonderful new sports facilities to be available to the public and it turns out to be yet more football pitches.  Now I played for a ladies team when I was at University, but again, it is still geared towards the male of the species.  And yes, I realise that boys need to let off a lot of physical steam and don't seem to have the imagination to entertain themselves in other ways like girls can.  But there is a world outside of football you know.


----------



## pootleperkin (19 February 2015)

Ah, sorry, I misunderstood as I thought they were one and the same....such a shame whatever.


----------



## Pebble101 (19 February 2015)

fatpiggy said:



			Still a real shame though.  Riding for everybody, of all ages, and disabled too of course as opposed to skateboards and BMX which is predominantly male dominated and hardly suitable for someone with cerebral palsy or whatever.

It always bugs me too when they go on about wonderful new sports facilities to be available to the public and it turns out to be yet more football pitches.  Now I played for a ladies team when I was at University, but again, it is still geared towards the male of the species.  And yes, I realise that boys need to let off a lot of physical steam and don't seem to have the imagination to entertain themselves in other ways like girls can.  But there is a world outside of football you know.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too.


----------



## horsebenny (19 February 2015)

This is tragic, when I lived in London for a while I used to ride there...it was well loved and well used. Such a shame...


----------



## Highlands (19 February 2015)

Sad, I always look under the bridge when in London for riders!


----------



## mainpower (22 February 2015)

Looks like they've had a reprieve! 

https://www.facebook.com/savewestlondonstables?fref=ts


----------



## jodean (24 February 2015)

Ebony Horse Club is definitely not closing! It's the Westway Stables that have been under threat but happily they have had a reprieve. Let's hope it's permanent. They do wonderful work with inner city children in West London - as do Ebony in South London. Ebony have recently been in the press with a fun story about their Shetland. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVquyWIj6ZE
They are trying to raise money for a mini stable for him because they need his for a larger horse. And he can't see over the door!


----------

